
A Lover and a Fighter - the-enemy
https://literaryreview.co.uk/a-lover-and-a-fighter
======
gadders
A fascinating character. Stephen Pressfield wrote an entertaining novel about
him:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tides_of_War](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tides_of_War)

